# Problème démarrage Imac G5 ...



## Babiboul (12 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà je présente d'abord je mappelle JM et je suis réparateur de matos PC depuis 10 maintenant. Je me met petit à petit à la réparation de matériel Apple, j'ai déjà réinstaller énormément de Mac de toutes sortes, changer des disques dur, démonter de A à Z des Imacs, MBP, MB, etc...

Et la je suis un peu coincé et j'ai besoins de vos lumières ...

J'ai récupéré un Imac G5 qui n'affiche rien sur son écran, bon, vu la réputation de fiabilité dce celui ci rien d'étonnat mais j'aimerait etre sur de chez sur que celui-ci est bien HS avant de l'éparpiller dans le monde entier en pièce détachées via Ebay...

Voilà les symptomes précis :

Je branche le cable d'alim -> Le voyant 1 sur la CM s'allume,

J'appuie sur le bouton d'allumage -> Les ventilos se mettent en route, le voyant 2 s'allume,

Ensuite viens le fameux BONG qui normalement indique que la CM est OK et rien de rien...

Puis les ventilos se mettent à tourner à une vitesse folle ...

D'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur le net il y a trois pannes possibles :

** L'alimentation : ca paraitrait curieux vu que tout s'allume mais des rails d'alim en Court circuit ca s'est déjà vu aussi ... Les branchement sont les mêmes qu'une alim PC classique sauf qu'il manque deux connecteurs, autrement au niveau des détrompeurs c'est OK. J'ai donc tester une alim de PC dessus et il y a juste le premier voyant de la CM qui s'allume... Je précise, tant qu'a faire, que l'alim d'origine "siffle" : ca pue le condos ...

** La carte graphique : Alors la je pris que pour que cela ne soit pas ca, et la seule chose qui me donne espoir c'est le fameux BONG au démarrage ...

** L'inverter : J'y crois pas trop je me suis rapproché avec une lampe torche devant l'écran et nada ...

Alors est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

J'aimerai bien investir dans un cable video out -> VGA mais bon des PC qui fonctionne en affichage externe (VGA) mais pas en interne (LVDS) j'ai déjà vu ca aussi...

Bref...

Kenavo.


----------



## RubenF (12 Novembre 2014)

J'ai eu ce soucis sur mon iMac G5, Vérifie la RAM..


----------



## Babiboul (12 Novembre 2014)

Merci pour la piste Ruben, mais ce n'est pas ca :/ Suite à ton message je viens de tester 3 barrettes de DDR400 et exactement le même démarrage : voyant 1, Bong,voyant deux, pas d'affichage ... Pour la blague j'en ai tester une d'une autre fréquence (333) et j'ai eu le droit a des bips au démarrage au lieu du BONG, ce qui par expérience sur les réparations de PC, est bon signe aussi ...

Je suis vraiment un tête de pioche comme on dit chez nous et je "sens" que monsieur est réparable ...

Allez, une autre idée  ?


----------



## lpl (12 Novembre 2014)

Un piste -- > surchauffe du microprocesseur G5, peut être voir la pate thermique. Les processeurs G5 chauffent énormément.


----------



## Babiboul (12 Novembre 2014)

Salut lpl, merçi pour ta piste mais ... Je n'y crois pas désolé :/

C'est une piste souvent mise en valeur dans les réparations de PC : la Pate thermique mais celle ci ne sert qu'a faire la jonction thermique radiateur/Processeur et lorsque celle-ci sèche, cela provoque des surchauffes et la machine s'éteind. (Perso j'ai du voir le cas une ou deux fois en 10 ans de carrière, et encore, c'était un client qui avait mis tellement de pate thermique sur son processeur que cela faisait isolant...)

Mais à froid, un ordinateur peut démarrer même sans radiateur ventilo et pate thermique, pendant une petite minute ... et avec un affichage ! (ensuite il se coupe evidement, une fois arrivé à la température limite)

Alors que mon Imace peut fonctionner les ventilos à fond pendant des heures et lorsque j'utilise mon thermomètre bionique sur le ventirad (ça veut dire mon doigt) c'est pas chaud du tout du tout ...

Mauvaise piste donc mais merci beaucoup de ta participation


----------



## lpl (12 Novembre 2014)

Le processeur peut être en sécurité donc pas de chaleur. Le G5 est un cas particulier très performant mais énergivore.


----------



## Invité (12 Novembre 2014)

J'ai vendu le mien pour ce soucis il y a fort longtemps.
A priori c'était un soucis de condos.
Mais je ne sais plus où, alim, carte mère ? Je ne sais plus


----------



## claude72 (12 Novembre 2014)

Babiboul a dit:


> J'ai récupéré un Imac G5 qui n'affiche rien sur son écran, bon, vu la  réputation de fiabilité dce celui ci rien d'étonnat mais j'aimerait etre  sur de chez sur que celui-ci est bien HS avant de l'éparpiller dans le  monde entier en pièce détachées via Ebay...


La plupart des iMac G5 ont les mêmes problèmes :

- condensateurs dans l'alimentation + ceux de filtrage sur la carte-mère, à cause de la fameuse histoire du vol de la fausse formule chimique d'électrolyte, qui a abouti à la fabrication de millions de condensateurs chimiques foireux puisque fabriqué avec un électrolyte foireux

- mauvaises soudures des composants BGA : pour le iMac G5 ça concerne le CI de la carte vidéo.

Donc les pièces que tu vas pouvoir disperser sur eBay sont celles que tout le monde a déjà en rab (écran, boîtier, disque-dur 80 Go...) et qui ne servent à rien faute d'alim et de CM en état de fonctionnement, et parcequ'un disque-dur SATA de 80 Go n'a aujourd'hui aucun intérêt... 

Ceci dit, tu peux changer les condos de l'alim (c'est relativement simple), + ceux de la CM (c'est déjà un peu plus compliqué) + faire rebiller/resouder le CI de la carte vidéo et tu auras alors le seul G5 fiable, car débarrassé de tous ses vices originaux (connus ???).





> Ensuite viens le fameux BONG qui normalement indique que la CM est OK et rien de rien...


J'ai un iMac G5 avec condos de la carte-mère HS, et il fait le "bong" normal au démarrage !
Mais il n'est pas complètement en panne : l'écran affiche quelquechose, avec des traits bizarres et au bout de 20-30 secondes il se bloque.





> L'alimentation : ca paraitrait curieux vu que tout s'allume mais des rails d'alim en Court circuit ca s'est déjà vu aussi ...


Pour ça il suffit de vérifier les tensions en sortie d'alim !

(c'est quand-même la 1re chose à regarder )





> Les branchement sont les mêmes qu'une alim PC classique sauf qu'il manque deux connecteurs, autrement au niveau des détrompeurs c'est OK.


Euhhh... méfie-toi ! les connecteurs des alims Apple sont à peu près les mêmes que ceux des PC, basiquement les tensions utilisées sont les mêmes, mais il y a 2 différences essentielles :

- la commande de marche/arrêt (PowerON) : l'alim des PC s'allume en passant l'entrée PowerON à 0 (= 0 V) alors que les Mac les plus anciens s'allument en passant l'entrée à 1 (= 5 V) donc l'inverse des PC, alors que les plus récents fonctionnent avec PowerON à 0 comme les PC : on trouve de nombreux tutos pour remplacer une alim de Mac par une alim de PC, et ce sujet est abordé quand il est nécessaire (il suffit de faire un petit inverseur avec un transistor et 2 résistances ou un CI TTL 7406, bien que ça soit un peu du gaspillage !!!)

- les Mac ont des prises FireWire, et certains modèles ont des sorties vidéo ADC : ces deux connectiques intègrent une alimentation 24 V qui doit être générée par l'alimentation... donc ils ont besoin d'une alimentation en 24 V, que les PC n'ont pas.
(cependant, sur les G3 blanc/bleu et les premiers G4, le 24 V était généré par un petit convertisseur statique à partir du 5 V).


----------



## Babiboul (13 Novembre 2014)

Fiou ca c'est de la réponse !

Un énorme MERCI Claude72 pour toutes ces pistes !



> - condensateurs dans l'alimentation + ceux de filtrage sur la  carte-mère, à cause de la fameuse histoire du vol de la fausse formule  chimique d'électrolyte, qui a abouti à la fabrication de millions de  condensateurs chimiques foireux puisque fabriqué avec un électrolyte  foireux



J'ai énormément vu ca sur des cartes mères en effet, cependant je ne connaissait pas du tout ton histoire de vol de formule ... Dis moi pour détecter un condo foireux, je me contente de regarder si le cul de celui-çi est bombé voir explosé ... Une autre technique existe elle, j'ai un confrère qui les chauffait légèrement pour les détecter tu en penses quoi ?



> - mauvaises soudures des composants BGA : pour le iMac G5 ça concerne le CI de la carte vidéo.



Ce fameux confrère dispose d'une machine à rebiller pro donc je vais en profiter ...



> Pour ça il suffit de vérifier les tensions en sortie d'alim !
> 
> (c'est quand-même la 1re chose à regarder )



Mé euh l'autre hé, j'allais le faire hein  

Je vais chercher un schéma sur le net des tensions de sorties de l'alim et la tester..

Je vous tiens au jus je suis sur que ça en intéressera quelques uns ...

Et pour ceux qui se pose la question " Euh c'est quand même vachement de tafet de temps pour réparer un Mac sous archi ARM G5" Je le répondrai que j'ai commencé mon métier en réparant des PC récupérées dans des déchetteries ... Et que 15 ans plus tard j'ai toujours la même explosion de joie quand je réussi à réparer un truc irréparable, même si celui-ci me servira pas franchement à grand chose... Je suis sur que pleins de lecteurs se reconnaitrons 

Ken@vo.


----------



## claude72 (13 Novembre 2014)

Babiboul a dit:


> J'ai énormément vu ca sur des cartes mères en effet, cependant je ne connaissait pas du tout ton histoire de vol de formule ...


Si l'histoire que j'ai lue est juste, une société qui fabrique des condensateurs savait avoir un employé qui espionnait... donc les dirigeants ont décidé de piéger l'employé indélicat en laissant "trainer" volontairement une formule d'électrolyte volontairement altérée : suffisament peu altérée pour fonctionner quand-même et donner le change, mais suffisament fausse pour ne pas fonctionner longtemps !
L'employé indélicat a volé cette formule foireuse, sans se méfier, et donc sans savoir qu'elle était foireuse, et il l'a revendue à (ou utilisé dans) une autre société fabriquant des condensateurs... qui, ne sachant pas que la formule était foireuse, a produit des milliards de condensateurs chimiques défectueux dans les environs des années 2003/2004 ou 2004/2005 (bref, l'époque des derniers G4 et des G5) ce qui a causé la mort prématurée (souvent après seulement un peu plus d'un an de fonctionnement) de la plupart des millions d'appareils électroniques qui en ont été équipés...





> Dis moi pour détecter un condo foireux, je me contente de regarder si le cul de celui-çi est bombé voir explosé ... Une autre technique existe elle, j'ai un confrère qui les chauffait légèrement pour les détecter tu en penses quoi ?


Il n'y a pas vraiment de méthode, les condos chimiques c'est toujours un peu la galère...

Comme ces machins sont sensibles au chaud et au froid, la méthode de ton confrère est bonne : quand je travaillais dans le dépannage TV-vidéo, on les chauffait un peu au sèche-cheveux et/ou on les refroidissait à la "bombe froid"... ensuite pour confirmer le condo défectueux on soudait sur ses bornes un autre condensateur de même valeur (à peu près !) en parallèle, coté circuit imprimé.

Mais avant d'arriver sur le condo, on faisait une recherche de panne théorique sur le schéma à partir du symptôme, puis des mesures de tensions et de formes de signaux à l'oscillo (genre : absence de différence de tension aux bornes = CC, ronflement important ou signal présent sur une borne et pas l'autre = sec) : donc en fait on arrivait déjà par raisonnement sur le condo malade avant de commencer à le torturer chaud/froid ou à le "seconder" avec un autre condo.





> Ce fameux confrère dispose d'une machine à rebiller pro donc je vais en profiter ...


Veinard !

Et quand ce n'est pas pour toi, quels sont ses tarifs ?





> Mé euh l'autre hé, j'allais le faire hein
> 
> Je vais chercher un schéma sur le net des tensions de sorties de l'alim et la tester..


Le iMac, c'est comme les PC et la plupart des ordinateurs, tu retrouves les mêmes tensions : +5 V, +12 V, -12 V, +3,3 V, +5 V stand-by (et peut-être un -5 V ???)... avec en plus le +24 V du FireWire...

... donc déjà même sans schéma tu peux dégrossir en fonction de la couleur des fils, sachant par exemple que le +5 et le +12 se retrouvent sur le connecteur d'alim du disque-dur, le +5 sur les connecteurs USB, le +24 sur les connecteurs FireWire, le +5 std-by est présent quand le Mac est éteint, le PowerON bascule de 5 à 0 à l'allumage, etc.


Ceci dit, bravo pour ta tenacité et bon courage !


----------



## Babiboul (14 Novembre 2014)

Encore merci Claude, c'est vraiment sympa 

Alors mon confrère prend entre 50 et 100 euros, généralement il rachète carrément un nouveau chip et le rebille ... c'est la méthode la plus fiable sans compter que certains chips (les Nvidia en particulier) ont des problèmes de fiabilité, grosso modo ce ne sont pas des problèmes de soudures mais le chip en lui même qui claque...

Récemment on a remis sur pattes un MBP avec un chip Nvidia 8400 M. Ça nous enchantais pas trop de remettre le même chip pour retomber sur les mêmes symptômes plus tard... Et puis en recherchant sur Ebay on a vu que des versions à jour existe pour ce genre de chip (!).
Du coup pour un trentaine d'euros, pas mal de temps faut l'avouer, et quelques bières on a remis en route un MBP plus fiable qu'il n'était auparavant ^^. Contacte moi en MP si tu veux les coordonnées du gars en question (c'est un fou furieux comme moi, en ce moment on est en train de réparer des CM de PC portable qui avaient une architecture intel HD + Nvidia ou Radeon... Symptomes : bah plus d'affichage merci les chips secondaires mal refroidis ...Méthode bourrin mais super efficace on coupe l'alim du chip secondaire et c'est l'intel HD qui reprend la main, resultat : PC réparé etplus fiable ^^) ).

Pour revenir au G5, j'ai trouvé des condos explosés dans l'alim donc je vais les changer plus un rebillage de la partie graphique donc wait and see ... 

Ken@vo !


----------



## claude72 (14 Novembre 2014)

Babiboul a dit:


> Alors mon confrère prend entre 50 et 100 euros, généralement il rachète carrément un nouveau chip et le rebille ...
> (...)
> Contacte moi en MP si tu veux les coordonnées du gars en question...


Je te remercie pour ces renseignements : j'ai dans mes fonds de stocks un MacBook-jenesaispasquoi et un iMac G5 dont les vidéos qui merdouilles... je ne vais probablement jamais réparer le MB, mais peut-être le G5... un jour... ou peut-être jamais ! quoi qu'il en soit, je sais maintenant qui contacter pour un rebillage de CI, et donc je garde précieusement un signet de cette discussion. Merci.


----------

